# My Updated Nars Collection June 2007!



## Caffy (Jun 25, 2007)

Always in progress! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








The first 7 shadows from left to right are from the night collection!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 25, 2007)

holy cow!!!!!!!!!! awesome!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a discount and still won't match that....Good deal, chick.


----------



## 3jane (Jun 25, 2007)

omg *envy!*  that's one sweet collection.


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW! I love it! Especially the purple and green duo at the top!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 25, 2007)

Niice!


----------



## lvgz (Jun 26, 2007)

omg.. those blushes. TO DIE FORrrrr


----------



## fmindik (Jun 26, 2007)

wow thats awesome, I love your collection,

may I ask, what is the name of the eyeshadow in the 2nd picture, the last one on the right of the bottom row?


----------



## Caffy (Jun 26, 2007)

I think that is Barbuda
it's an Amethyst with Gold Shimmer


----------



## aziajs (Jun 26, 2007)

So Caffy, what are the 6th and 7th shadows in the Night Life collection.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 26, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!​


----------



## Bybs (Jun 26, 2007)

Holy crap!


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 27, 2007)

i think.... some of us specktra-ers will have to pay you a visit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahaha wow that's really impressive!


----------



## Caffy (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_So Caffy, what are the 6th and 7th shadows in the Night Life collection._

 
Ok it's my mistake but it's Santorini and Night Bird. Santorini is not a nightlife collection shadow


----------



## aziajs (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caffy* 

 
_Ok it's my mistake but it's Santorini and Night Bird. Santorini is not a nightlife collection shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL...I knew I didn't remember any color that vibrant in the Night Life collection.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 28, 2007)

i love nars <3

which multiples do you hvae


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 28, 2007)

wow. i loooove it!


----------



## Caffy (Jun 28, 2007)

I have 4..one not pictured cuz I hate it

Mustique 
Antibes
Copacabana
and 
St. Barts ( the one I hate)


----------



## boudoir (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm feeling dizzy!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 1, 2007)

Jealous!


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 28, 2007)

thats nuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




lol ^^
veerry lovely collection..


----------



## starr (Aug 29, 2007)

i take it your NARS collection is bigger than your MAC stuff?  
Been meaning to collect NARS stuff too but I find it more expensive than MAC!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Ooo, NARS! Nice collection!


----------

